# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  My simple solution for loadshedding.

## Derlyn

I have discovered a very simple solution for loadshedding.

No generator needed.
No solar panels needed.
No inverter needed.
No batteries needed.

When there's loadshedding, just do something that doesn't require electricity 

Works for me.   :Thumbup:

----------


## Isetech

Unfortunately it is not that simple for everyone, I wish it that was. 

Security is critical where we live. 




> I have discovered a very simple solution for loadshedding.
> 
> No generator needed.
> No solar panels needed.
> No inverter needed.
> No batteries needed.
> 
> When there's loadshedding, just do something that doesn't require electricity 
> 
> Works for me.

----------

